# Football Coaches.



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone else here coach the little guys. I've been coaching for the last 3 years and have had a blast. I'm coaching a 9-10 year old team this year that Hunter plays on. I'm installing a Double Wing offense this year and I can't wait to see how they pick it up. Today is our second day of practice and I'm going to start the installation today. Yesterday we lined them up 10 yards apart and found out who was mean and who wasn't. We got a good group this year and I'm stoked to be able to coach them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my dad coached many a baseball team but not a football.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you should do your cup checks with baseball bats


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the main reason I do it. I've got two boys and I played in college and for a short stint in the canadian football league. I feel I have knowledge that can make them better players down the road. The local high school coach here and I are talking now bout helping with the high school defense. That's more like a job so I'm probably going to hold off till my boys get to that level. I coach football then basketball then baseball. So I'm at it year round pretty much.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nah, do it like they did on Super Troopers. With a .40 cal.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish i had more time at home so that i could coach some. I have girls and would probably do volleyball and softball, but it would still be fun.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Baseball coach here and love it. Played my entire life (and still play slo pitch). Have won at the provincial and national levels. Never played pro like you (can run/too slow), so congrats to you there.

Feel I owe it back cause of all the coaches that helped me.

Never played football besides flag and just scrimmages at the field, just like to watch it on the tube (and wager!!).


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I do it because I feel I owe as well. Besides my mom when I think about role models I look back at coaches I've had. It's a heck of an opportunity to be able to build skills that kids will need their entire life through sports.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Masher said:


> I do it because I feel I owe as well. Besides my mom when I think about role models I look back at coaches I've had. It's a heck of an opportunity to be able to build skills that kids will need their entire life through sports.


 
Plus the hot mini-van mom's!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL....

Here's counter plays for my new offense. This team runs the double wing well.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Wich one is your boy? It looks like they have it together:bigok: I install football fields(artifical turf) for a living and my main reason for doing it is to watch and listen to kids enjoying themselves on something I built. Makes me feel like someone appreciates what i do (boss sure dont)


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's not my team, that's a team that runs the offense well. I sure hope they can pick it up and execute like those guys.


----------

